# Well Now I have 35 bettas... (Giant Betta Haul)



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I NEED NAME IDEAS.
Here is my giant fish haul bettas and fish from 4 stores, cichlids, goldfish, mollies, bettas, frogs.
Lets Start off at Petco….
4 new bettas (1 Halfmoon, 2 Deltas, 1 Crowntail) and goldfish (Crown Pearlscale, and Fantail) They were the only fish in the store :O





The Halfmoon:


The Crowntail:

Delta #1:

Delta #2:


Fantail:
Crown pearlscale:

:

Also tropiquarium (Local FIsh Store)
They gave me a cooler XD, 10 male bettas, 2 ADF


#1

#2

#3

#4

#5

#6

#7

#8 

#9 

#10

No pictures of the 2 African Dwarf Frogs.

And Mikes Pet Center

Named her Sparkle:
 

Petsmart (1 German Blue Ram, 1 female betta, 2 Sailfin Dalmation mollies, Eco earth)
The girl:
http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/Hermitcrabingrid1/media/14_zps8o7psfxt.png.html
The ram:

I don’t have pics of the mollies. 

One female went in my 36 gallon, the other is in my 75 gallon. The ram and mollies went into the 36.
All the males went into divided tanks, they took up 4 ten gallons divided into 4 sections each (I already had 2 males in a divided tank.) The 2 African Dwarf frogs are in a planted 5 gallon with my crowntail cody.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Just wow! That is alot of fish! Congrats 

I love rams! Just wish I had room!


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

When you say only fish in the store, did buy every fish that store had?


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Some very beautiful fish by the way, I want your ram.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Wait, did you quarantine before adding everyone  ?


----------



## motaylor (Mar 3, 2015)

Geez, were you planning on getting that many?


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Can I just say how jealous I am?


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

motaylor said:


> Geez, were you planning on getting that many?


lol I believe she was 

Have to think you must be abit crazy to keep that many bettas tho xD It must have cost a fortune in heaters and tanks! 
Beautiful fish tho! I am jealous too!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Johnny579 said:


> When you say only fish in the store, did buy every fish that store had?


Yes I bought the 4 bettas at petco. The other stores had other fish still.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Axeria said:


> Just wow! That is alot of fish! Congrats
> 
> I love rams! Just wish I had room!


Thanks


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Johnny579 said:


> Some very beautiful fish by the way, I want your ram.


Thanks, hehe he's mine


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

motaylor said:


> Geez, were you planning on getting that many?


I was not planning on getting this many males, I originally wanted to get maybe 8 males and the rest of my money to be females, but I could only find 2 girls out of all the stores.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

MissMicki said:


> Can I just say how jealous I am?


Thanks I think? :lol:


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Axeria said:


> lol I believe she was
> 
> Have to think you must be abit crazy to keep that many bettas tho xD It must have cost a fortune in heaters and tanks!
> Beautiful fish tho! I am jealous too!


Lol yah I am crazy and obsessed :3 They stole by heart when I first got my betta years ago. Its not just bettas tho too, I got lizards, frogs, hermit crabs, etc.

The initial tank setups are crazy expensive. I have 6 divided tanks (5 ten gallons (Which are all full now) and a divided 20 gallon which is empty. There are 3 sororities (10, 36, 75 gallons.) A few long tanks (5, 2.5, 3) and than breeding tanks (5, 7, 30 gallons) It takes a lot to feed them, filter, decorate, and water changes take hours. Than I still need to take care of the 2 ferrets, hermit crabs (60 gallon and a 40 gallon), My geckos (55 gallon and 10 gallon.) my bearded dragon (140 gallon), my northern green frog (65 gallons), my fowler toad (45 gallons.) Pond (1.5k gallons), my 2 fancy goldfish (29 gallons), the cats, the dog, horses, chickens, cows, pigs. Its a full time job XD.


----------



## motaylor (Mar 3, 2015)

I had thought you bought all those at one time xD
But then I had read your signature..
They're all lovely though  Makes me wanna go to Petco!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> Lol yah I am crazy and obsessed :3 They stole by heart when I first got my betta years ago. Its not just bettas tho too, I got lizards, frogs, hermit crabs, etc.
> 
> The initial tank setups are crazy expensive. I have 6 divided tanks (5 ten gallons (Which are all full now) and a divided 20 gallon which is empty. There are 3 sororities (10, 36, 75 gallons.) A few long tanks (5, 2.5, 3) and than breeding tanks (5, 7, 30 gallons) It takes a lot to feed them, filter, decorate, and water changes take hours. Than I still need to take care of the 2 ferrets, hermit crabs (60 gallon and a 40 gallon), My geckos (55 gallon and 10 gallon.) my bearded dragon (140 gallon), my northern green frog (65 gallons), my fowler toad (45 gallons.) Pond (1.5k gallons), my 2 fancy goldfish (29 gallons), the cats, the dog, horses, chickens, cows, pigs. Its a full time job XD.



Sounds like my ideal home tbh  I would love to have that many animals, or even just ferrets again! I love those little carpet sharks  My hubby is not keen on getting some again tho xD


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

motaylor said:


> I had thought you bought all those at one time xD
> But then I had read your signature..
> They're all lovely though  Makes me wanna go to Petco!


Well I did buy 15 yesterday at once (I went to multiple, petstores)


----------



## Scarlettebettas (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow I wish I had the room, because if I did I would buy the whole store out 
Do you have names for all of them yet?


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

WOW! That's a lot of fishies! They're all gorgeous though. If I had the room I'd probably buy all the Bettas from our LPS! haha!


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

such georgeous babies!! I noticed that one of the goldfish has a really bloated tummy tho. My niece has two of those and I don't think they're supposed to do that??? Just a thought, I don't want you losing one D:

Have fun setting them all up!


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> Thanks I think? :lol:



Yes! Yes! Yes! I want a bagillion bettas! ♥


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

AngelFins said:


> such georgeous babies!! I noticed that one of the goldfish has a really bloated tummy tho. My niece has two of those and I don't think they're supposed to do that??? Just a thought, I don't want you losing one D:
> 
> Have fun setting them all up!


It's a pearscalr goldfish  they are bred to look like that,


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> It's a pearscalr goldfish  they are bred to look like that,


ok I just didn't know haha! it's cute tho he looks like a little ball


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Holy woah... and I though I was addicted! ;p 

I'm digging #7, the marbled periwinkle with the split tail. The light ring around his eyes, same as sparkle's, makes them look friendlier to me.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

I have more pictures and names Posting soon


----------

